

Ask HN: Official Twitter Account for Hacker News? - tux

What is Hacker News (YC) official twitter account and how often is it updated ? Thank you.
======
skram
I don't think there is an official Hacker News twitter account. Y Combinator
has one at [https://twitter.com/ycombinator](https://twitter.com/ycombinator)
but that's it. There are tons of unofficial Hacker News ones though.

~~~
sauravt
one of the non official being
[http://twitter.com/yugdom](http://twitter.com/yugdom)

------
tux
yeah both of this is not updated often enough :) But thanks! Might have to
code my own rss to twitter script after all.

